# Unterschied zwischen Core i5 und i7 beim ASUS UX31



## WinkillerHD (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,
was ist den noch für ein Unterschied zwischen dem Core i5 und der i7, außer das der i7 100MHz mehr taktet (auch im Turboboost) und 1 MB Cache mehr hat.
Laut dem Datenblatt soll auch die Intel HD Graphics 3000er gleichschnell takten. 

EDIT: Merkt man da überhaupt einen Leistungsunterschied ?

Und was haltet ihr von dem "Online-Shop" ? 
https://www.bencys.co.uk/index.php/...thin-and-light-ultrabook-silver-aluminum.html

Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor, denn normalerweise kostet die i7 mit 256GB Variante 1299€. Dort wird die aber für 738,31 € angeboten. 
Wenn er doch einigermaßen sicher ist *sabber*

MfG
WinkillerHD


----------



## Master451 (6. Februar 2012)

Did anybody bought from www.bencys.co.uk? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

vermutlich nicht wirklich seriös; erstens sind das Netto-Preise, d.h. die rechnen noch die deutsche Mwst drauf (allein das schon komisch, wenns n englischer Shop ist), außerdem bieten sie Western Union-Bezahlung an, mit Versand und Steuer käme der auf 920€ so...

die haben auch nen 59"-Plasma von Samsung, der normal 2500-3000$ kostet für 700€ drin; von daher ist das ziemlich sicher nicht seriös

aber zum Unterschied von i5 und i7 nochmal:
Worth the Upgrade? i5-2557m vs. i7-2677m
du kannst ach bei notebookcheck mal die Prozessoren vergleichen, ich würde aber eher sagen, dass der Aufpreis sich da weniger lohnt, du hast kaum wirklichen Performancegewinn, für Spiele wird wohl die Grafik eher der limitierende Faktor sein, bei normalen Anwendungen sollte der Unterschied nicht wirklich spürbar sein...


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

der i5 hat 2 kerne + 2 Virtuell, der i7 in der Regel 4 kerne + 4 Virtuelle. Gibt letzteren jedoch auch in der Dual variante!

Test Intel Sandy Bridge Quad-Core Prozessoren - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## siegfred110 (26. Februar 2012)

Die CPU´s haben beide 2 Kerne + 2 Virtuelle.
Den Vorteil des I7 wirst du erst bei wirklich performancelastigen Anwendungen bemerken.


----------



## lukyluke (26. Februar 2012)

siegfred110 schrieb:
			
		

> Die CPU´s haben beide 2 Kerne + 2 Virtuelle.
> Den Vorteil des I7 wirst du erst bei wirklich performancelastigen Anwendungen bemerken.



Die i7 hat 4 physikalische Kernenergie + hyper. Also 4 physikalische und 4 virtuelle.


----------



## tobibo (26. Februar 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Die i7 hat 4 physikalische Kernenergie + hyper. Also 4 physikalische und 4 virtuelle.



Der ULV i7 aber nicht.


----------



## lukyluke (26. Februar 2012)

tobibo schrieb:
			
		

> Der ULV i7 aber nicht.



Äh okay. Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Gibt es da eine "spezielle" i7 Version oder was?


----------



## Iceananas (26. Februar 2012)

In Laptops haben fast alle i7 nur 2 Kerne, außer die xxxxQM Modelle, die sind aber nur in große Klopper zu finden.

ULV bedeutet Ultra Low Voltage, das sind die extrem-stromspar-Modelle. Diese haben ebenfalls nur 2 Kerne und sind nochmals runtergetaktet.


----------



## ViP94 (27. Februar 2012)

In Ultrabooks sind nur Zweikerner drin.
Quadcores erkennt man an einem QM am Ende!!


----------



## lukyluke (27. Februar 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:
			
		

> In Ultrabooks sind nur Zweikerner drin.
> Quadcores erkennt man an einem QM am Ende!!



Vielen Dank für die Info. Wieder mal etwas gelernt. Schön das die schon wieder einen Weg gefunden haben die Menschen zu verars**en.....


----------



## Alterac (27. Februar 2012)

Ein i-3 reicht eh, selbst in einem Gaming Notebook mit einer Gtx 560/570


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2012)

Wirklich?
Ich meine der i5 und i7 hat doch turboboost, was bei dem Takt doch ganz guten wirken müsste, oder irre ich mich da?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen PEG


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Wirklich?


 
In Ultrabooks sind ULV Modelle eingebaut, ein ULV Core i3 wäre mir neu.

Auch sonst kommt ein i3 an seine Grenzen, abgesehen davon dass man ein NB nicht nur zum spielen kauft


----------

